# How do you set the hook on a circle hook?



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey, I bought some circle hooks and have been using them but when a cat takes the bait I just cant get the hook to actually hook the fish. I am thinking maybe its the way I set the hook. I let the fish run with the bait for and then set the hook hard and fast like I normally do with a j-hook. Each time I can feel the weight of the fish and the fight of the fish and then nothing. It seems to me that the hook is just popping out and not hooking at all. Is there a trick to this hook???


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> I let the fish run with the bait for and then set the hook hard and fast like I normally do with a j-hook


 Yep, that's your problem right there.


> It seems to me that the hook is just popping out and not hooking at all


That's exactly what's happening. When they take the bait, you have to engage the reel and let the rod load up. The fish hooks itself. To "set" the hook just pulls it out of the fish's mouth. Of course this is just what I'm told. I've yet to catch a fish on one.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You dont set the hook on circle hooks, you let the cat bend the rod hard then start reeling, wait till the rod loads up "bends over" before doing anything. If using bait clickers as soon as they sound off apply pressure to the spool and let the rod load up..Or just engage the reel and hold on and let the rod come to a good bend.


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

Do circle hooks really work that well? I have tried using them on a pole every once and a while and I as well have problems getting the hook to set. I usally just hold the rod up when i hear the clicking and tighting the darg and the rod will bend alot but then the fish will come off. Have not really lost that many fish on a conventional J hook. The only thing I have been able to reliably catch on circle hooks is soft shell turtles


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hold the rod at least 45 degrees to the vertical and also off to the side. This will help pull the hook into the corner of the mouth, much like setting the hook with a flyrod.


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

my buddy and i only use circle now in days. It seems to be much more productive. 1 big problem that i ahve seen people do is as soon as there clicker runs they slam it when of course the fish has not taken it all the way. With a circle you have to wait. but if you think of the way a circle hits there is absolutely no way to lose a fish unless you jump on the rod to quick
josh
[email protected]


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm with flathunter, just let the rod load up and reel him. I switched to circle hooks and lost very few fish and easier to release. But learn not to set the hook and relax and you will catch more fish.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you for all the input. I think I am just too quick on the draw and not letting the fish hook itself. I will have to try them again next time I go out and use all your tips. I will let you know how my use of circle hooks go.


----------

